# Kids gloves etc



## Christmas Crumpet (12 September 2018)

So am finally taking my 6 yr old hunting this season led off a horse.
Just wondered if anyone can recommend the best gloves so as not to let child go cold!! Also does anyone's child have a thermatex waistcoat and recommend them? I like mine but not sure about a child!


----------



## Clodagh (13 September 2018)

carolineb said:



			So am finally taking my 6 yr old hunting this season led off a horse.
Just wondered if anyone can recommend the best gloves so as not to let child go cold!! Also does anyone's child have a thermatex waistcoat and recommend them? I like mine but not sure about a child!
		
Click to expand...

I can't really help, my child now being nearly a grown up now, I am not up to date. But well done you! I loved taking my son out hunting.
My mum took me loads as well, but my pony was far better behaved than her horse so I was more of a calming device.


----------



## Shay (14 September 2018)

The McWet gloves go down quite small - although we used sealskins when DD was very small.  They are really bulky - but it they are on the lead rein anyway feel on the reins is less important.  You can get silk liners for gloves which can help but I couldn't find them small enough for her initially.  It does get more complicated if you have tiny hands and still need feel.  Thermatex did a pair we used extensively one year - but it wasn't waterproof.

Layers and more layers.  Thermal johds if you can get them small enough - if not those thermal tights you get with their school uniform under.  You can get something called "Footisies" - a self heating gel pad designed to go in the boot.  They are single use and quite thin, stick it to the sock and go.  It lasts about 8 hours.  DD still uses them at 19!  You can get the same thing for gloves but we found them too annoying.  If you get the re-useable gel packs that you boil to re-set you can set them off at intervals and put them in pockets etc.  Or hold them in your hands when the field stops.  I never used a waistcoat on DD - just thermal base layers.  With a BP as well they do have fairly good torso protection.  Its the extremities you need to cover!


----------



## Fiona (26 November 2018)

carolineb said:



			So am finally taking my 6 yr old hunting this season led off a horse.
Just wondered if anyone can recommend the best gloves so as not to let child go cold!! Also does anyone's child have a thermatex waistcoat and recommend them? I like mine but not sure about a child!
		
Click to expand...

Toggi make kids winter ones, my 7yo has some and they seem good.

Not sure about thermatex but as you say, I love mine, so why wouldn't a child be the same.....

Also thermal base layer etc...

FIona


----------

